# 8000 deer, no CWD



## RGROSE (Jan 16, 2005)

Our local Co stopped in today, said after testing 8000 deer, they found no cases of CWD Go figure


----------



## scott kavanaugh (Jan 8, 2006)

RGROSE said:


> Our local Co stopped in today, said after testing 8000 deer, they found no cases of CWD Go figure


Imagine that.


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

RGROSE said:


> Our local Co stopped in today, said after testing 8000 deer, they found no cases of CWD Go figure


Did they say just how many that their goal to test is?
Or some kind of time frame?


If you oppose the baiting ban go to this site and print a letter to send to your elected officials.
*http://sixinchtrack.tripod.com/*


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Jan 23, 2000)

Isn't this GOOD news?


----------



## johnhunter (Jun 17, 2000)

My local CO stopped by last night, said there's six positives so far.

My bartender, the real insider, claims there's only three.


----------



## bgbk-8 (Sep 2, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> My local CO stopped by last night, said there's six positives so far.
> 
> My bartender, the real insider, claims there's only three.


If there were really more positives it would be headline news and at this point in time the DNR website in the CWD section has no such updates.

My feeling is that there was one positive and will be only one positive and that the decisions that were made were way over blow...


----------



## mikieday (Jan 20, 2004)

no cwd has been found in the wild population...

the baiting ban should be lifted (should have never been inlisted)

mikie


----------



## 6inchtrack (Sep 29, 2008)

farmlegend said:


> My local CO stopped by last night, said there's six positives so far.
> 
> My bartender, the real insider, claims there's only three.


Your bartender? 
Well that explains a lot.


If you oppose the baiting ban go to this site and print a letter to send to your elected officials.
E-Mail the link to your friends and family.
*http://sixinchtrack.tripod.com/*


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

RGROSE said:


> Our local Co stopped in today, said after testing 8000 deer, they found no cases of CWD Go figure




You make that sound like its a "bad" thing.....


----------

